# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  quelle bibliothèque ?

## frizou11

Bonjour, je cre une application qui contient des infos sur des personnes. Je souhaite afficher plusieurs lignes o chaque ligne correspond a une personne et je voulais savoir quelle bibliothque choisir pour l'interface graphique sachant que lorsque l'utilisateur cliquera sur le nom d'une info alors mes personnes et leurs infos (donc chaque ligne) seront rorganises suivant l'ordre croissant (ou dcroissant) des valeurs de cette info. Tout a fait comme dans un fichier excel
Merci de me donner une bibliothque capable de faire ca (wxPython doit pouvoirl faire peut etre mais comment le faire?) et quleques prcisions (ou liens) pour l'utiliser

----------


## naxelas

Salut,

Un exemple l: http://wiki.wxpython.org/index.cgi/w...llChoiceEditor.
Il y a plein d'exemples sur l'utilisation de wxPython dans les dmos fournies avec celui-ci.

----------


## frizou11

merci bien! wxGrid rpond tout a fait a ce que j'attendais
encore merci

----------

